# Internet Traffic Thru Openvpn



## Unee0x (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a RPI3 setup with a openvpn server which I can connect to, but when I do I can not get any internet traffic.
What are some of the obstacles that can block my internet traffic from coming in or going out?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 30, 2019)

You need to tell us a heck of a lot more about (a) what OS is running on the RPi, and (b) your networking setup. There are zillions of possible reasons, beginning with a faulty cable. We can't diagnose based purely on "it doesn't work".


----------



## Unee0x (Dec 30, 2019)

Man you're right, i just got on my son about giving details.
First, the RPI3 is running FreeBSD 12.1 release and second its connected to my home network via ethernet cable. 
With "tcpdump -i tun0" I can see all the request come in, but like I said when I'm connected to the OVPN server I can 
not open any webpages.
I have the gateway and natd enabled, and net.inet.ip.forwarding  set to 1:nonetheless, I'm just looking for some tips on how to
diagnose this issue.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2019)

Look at the routing tables of the client when it's connected. Is there any traffic being routed to the tunnel?


----------



## Unee0x (Dec 30, 2019)

Here is a copy of the client routing table.
the 17.7.x.x are ovpn private addresses and
the rest should be self explanatory. 
As far as I can tell, traffic is going thru the tunnel.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2019)

Unee0x said:


> I have the gateway and natd enabled


Having natd(8) implies you also have a firewall. Does the firewall allow the traffic? You may need to use an `up` script to add rules dynamically.


----------

